# Found some purple wood!!



## SmokinPiney (Feb 24, 2009)

Naww just kiddin it's just red cedar but it sure does have a beautiful heartwood. I forgot i had a small red cedar out back that i cut up a few months ago, so i drug a few rounds up to the house and threw em on the rack.







Nothin like the smell of fresh cut cedar!! :cheese:


----------



## kenny chaos (Feb 25, 2009)

SmokinPiney said:
			
		

> Nothin like the smell of fresh cut cedar!! :cheese:




That's debatable. :coolsmile:


----------



## TreePapa (Feb 25, 2009)

That's some right purdy wood.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## Pagey (Feb 25, 2009)

I can almost smell it from Middle TN!  Yum!


----------



## Shipper50 (Feb 25, 2009)

I have some blown over cedars from when I bought my property 3 years ago. I cut some a few months back and was surprised how fragrant the wood was. I put some in the back of my ATV and left it in the garage over night.

Sure made my garage smell prudy. ;-P 

Shipper


----------



## bsruther (Feb 25, 2009)

There's a lot of eastern redcedar around here. I think it's our only native evergreen. Some people consider them pests, but I like them. It makes great kindling, but most people don't like to burn it as split wood. I like to use it for a startup fire, it gets the stove hot pretty fast. We have a redcedar in the yard that's 40-50 ft. tall with a 14" trunk and that's pretty big for a redcedar. The ice storm did a number on it, but it seems to have bounced back.
The only thing I don't like about the cedars, are the prickly needles. It's a pita to walk through a tight grove of them.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 25, 2009)

Very pretty wood. Do folks ever use the wood to make items out of it? I realize the cedar might be a bit soft for flooring, but what about other wood products?


----------



## karri0n (Feb 25, 2009)

I've done woodwork with it.


----------



## ChipTam (Feb 25, 2009)

I realize from all the posts that we're talking about red cedar.  However, there are a couple of purple woods out there.  Purpleheart is a tropical hardwood used especially for accent or small bits of trim in fancy woodworking.  Also, there is a purple-stained construction lumber which I believe is fire-retardent.

ChipTam


----------



## jpl1nh (Feb 26, 2009)

When I was growing up, my grandparents lived in an old, old, house in upstate NY, like 1700's old.  It had a room they called the cedar room which was paneled in cedar.  Its a beautiful wood finnished, smells great and sure repels moths.


----------



## wendell (Feb 26, 2009)

jpl1nh said:
			
		

> When I was growing up, my grandparents lived in an old, old, house in upstate NY, like 1700's old.  It had a room they called the cedar room which was paneled in cedar.  Its a beautiful wood finnished, smells great and sure repels moths.



My stove room is paneled in cedar and it is pretty good looking.


----------



## bsruther (Feb 26, 2009)

Another nice thing about eastern redcedar is how it resists rotting. A friend of mine gave me an 8" thick log this past summer that he found in his woods and he said his uncle had cut it down over 30 years ago. I cut it up and it was still purple inside and still had that same sweet aroma.
I love the smell of redcedar when it burns, it's like incense.


----------

